# RIP Greta



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I lost my girl Greta. Two days after working a search at a house fire she became gravely ill. Unknown if this was due to chemicals in the fire or an underlying kidney issue we didn't know about, but she died of renal failure after two weeks of vet care. 
Only three, and an awesome girl, I love her dearly.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

How awful. Really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

RIP Greta. So sorry about her loss.............


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Man that sucks, sorry to hear such sad news


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss! What a shame to lose a great. Working dog at such a young age.
Denise King


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh wow, that's really horrible. I'm so sorry. 
RIP Greta


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. :-(


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. What a tragedy.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

That sucks. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I am so sorry

Gill Schuler


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, Julie. RIP Greta


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss : (


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Aww, that sucks. It seems somehow especially hard when the cause is a mystery...

The photos showcase her intensity and it is hard to lose a dedicated partner you care so much about...

RIP


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Very sad news. 
RIP, good dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. 
No matter how many times we go through that in our lifetime it never becomes easy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Julie. 

It's so hard ....


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i am so so sorry you have had to say goodbye to your beloved dog--and so young!! not that there is ever a good age to lose a pet, just that 3 is too soon. 300 would be too soon, but 3 is even more unfair.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your condolences. I really miss my girl


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Thinking of you.....


----------

